# What did I just buy?



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Earlier I was at the gun store searching for a JHP that my PPK likes, so I ended up picking out a few to try. One of the Winchesters I picked out, Ive never seen before. The box is marked 95 gr. SXT (I only got it cause it said "Law Enforcement Ammunition", lol)










Why does this JHP look so different than all the others?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

SXT is just the old Black Talon with a PC name. Good rounds, though I doubt that they are any better than any other premium JHP, marketing hype and news media hysteria aside.


----------

